# Cheap wireless flash triggers for Nikon



## SCaswell (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi all!

I am looking for a cheap set of slaves for my Nikon (with  Nissin Di866 flash). I am at the point where I know what they are, how they work, and what I want them to do, but I have no idea what to start looking for. I know that if I go into a local photo shop, they will probably take advantage of my noob-ness. I'm not looking for them to communicate extraordinary distances, just enough so that I can photograph someone from the front and have them lit from the side, etc.


But I'm also on a budget, so if anyone knows any ebay hot spots or generic names I could look into that would be great!

Thanks in advance!

Sarah


----------



## gsgary (Jul 18, 2010)

I have just bought these not really budget but work flawlessly
Seculine TwinLink Flash Trigger


----------



## KmH (Jul 18, 2010)

Inexpensive eBay radio triggers:


PT-04 C Radio Wireless Remote Double-Flash Trigger?3Rx - eBay (item 280402884186 end time Jul-25-10 01:50:11 PDT)


I have used those and was impressed with the performance relative to the cost.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 18, 2010)

I really like the Cactus v4's (Gadget Infinity :: Digital Camera :: Flash Trigger :: Cactus Wireless Flash Trigger Set V4). They're cheap and so far have been very reliable.


----------



## SCaswell (Jul 18, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks all!


----------



## djacobox372 (Jul 21, 2010)

The absolute cheapest solution are optical triggers like this one, they cost only a few dollars each and are triggered by other flashes:


----------



## Alpha (Jul 21, 2010)

djacobox372 said:


> The absolute cheapest solution are optical triggers like this one, they cost only a few dollars each and are triggered by other flashes:



Peanut slaves are great when you know you can get them into a position where they'll receive lots of light. Other than that, they're highly temperamental.


----------

